# WB & Directv



## jlvideo (Apr 7, 2002)

I have the Duluth.MN/Superior,WI locals package and since there is no WB. Except for the wb that is on channel 28 on cable. But we had wb out of miami,fl now on tonight i see it changed to wb 54 from baltimore,md. Soes anyone know why they changed cities? How come duluth locals never got a upn tv? Will they offer the new CW network on directv this fall?


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Since they provide a WB feed, I'm sure they'll continue with a CW replacement feed. I'm not sure why the city would have changed since Dish carries WBZL Miami and KSWB San Diego for local packages without WB.


----------



## PhilAce (May 4, 2006)

I've just got the Baltimore WB too. They've got the Orioles vs. Red Sox on Saturday night. I hope it's not blacked out. More baseball is more better!


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

My thinking is that they are trying to get a station with as few amount of local content as they can. The WB from Miami had some local ads and local news.
I have not seen any local news on the Baltimore channel.


----------



## NYSatelliteman (Aug 23, 2002)

jamielee said:


> My thinking is that they are trying to get a station with as few amount of local content as they can. The WB from Miami had some local ads and local news.
> I have not seen any local news on the Baltimore channel.


I liked the local news,,,why would DirecTv care to specifically deprive someone of Miami's news if they didn't have to,,,They still provide San Diego news to those with San Diego's WB in Boise, for example.....Lincoln, Nebraska which had the Miami WB39 now seems to have a non-local-specific national WB feed,,,,why?

And why is the WB from San Diego which has local news still shown by DirecTv?


----------



## William Millar (Jul 14, 2002)

Some information about the WB and the new CW network

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CW_Television_Network


----------

